# Ics Source And Dx



## Magnus (Jun 10, 2011)

So - how long until someone gets us some ICS love since the ICS source is dropping?







Have fun with it devs!


----------



## ghostRdr (Aug 24, 2011)

I would say a couple weeks but you never know

Sent from my Droid X on CM4DX


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

I Honestly Cannot Wait.. Even though Im considering Selling my DX for the GN... I would love to see how ICS runs on the DX before I sell..


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

soon hopefully, i cant wait for CM9


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hopefully we'll see a bunch of ics roms soon. That would be sweet!

Before the devs move to on to the newer phones hopefully. All new roms/bugs to play with.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

General 2nd-init question, would we be able to get the GPU acceleration (and multi-core support on other phones) through it or would that require kernel mods?


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

Wats the pros of ics. I hear alot of talk about how people love it but wats so special about it? I'm new to this stuff still. Sorry and thanks


----------



## ghostRdr (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is what is so cool about ICS.

http://developer.android.com/sdk/android-4.0-highlights.html


----------



## sparks639 (Jul 30, 2011)

ghostRdr said:


> Here is what is so cool about ICS.
> 
> http://developer.android.com/sdk/android-4.0-highlights.html


Thanks for the link, good read.


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Hopefully we'll see a bunch of ics roms soon. That would be sweet!
> 
> Before the devs move to on to the newer phones hopefully. All new roms/bugs to play with.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


What devs are left... They've moved on. I doubt we'll see ICS on the DX sadly... If we did I'd almost consider not getting the GN!


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

First motorola would have to unlock the bootloader so we could install a custom kernel. Because I doubt the gingerbread kernel will work. Unless the miraculous happens and Motorola updates the dx to ics. Which is pretty slim odds.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

What? Drod just came back and so did the Liberty team. DCX is moving on, besides him, still the same crew.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> What? Drod just came back and so did the Liberty team. DCX is moving on, besides him, still the same crew.


DXC, Revnumbers, and CVPCS all moved to the Bionic, in all honesty it was really those guys who brought the droid x back to life, now dont get me wrong, all the devs left here will probably keep our phones alive but i think it was mainly them who made the droid x what it is today(Espically CVPCS with his 2nd init hack)

ON TOPIC:
i think the .32 kernel should be sufficiant enough to run ICS, the .29 kernel was good enough to run an sdk port of honeycomb for the nook color(and the .29 kernel for the nook was broken) so i believe our current kernels should be able to run ICS smoothly


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree without revnumbers we won't see a cm9 port and other than miui and possibly liberty we have no active development :/

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Ummm rev is still working on the DX and somebody else has taken over for DXC and miui has even gotten a bit of ics already.

Personally I'm not as excited as everybody else about ics as it doesn't bring much(no status bar toggle widgets even?) and cm7gb does everything I want. Unless it gives better battery life. The only big thing that I really want it for is the open app scroller. That alone isn't worth buying the nexus though and the battery life is supposedly pretty bad so I'll probably wait for the next gen of phones with the newer LTE chips since my DX is only months old. By then all of the bugs in ics and cm9 will be worked out.


----------



## djxsilence (Oct 24, 2011)

So.. idk if anyone is doing the cm nightlies for dx anymore, but we have liberty team, and then ace is doing the miui ports now. Idk if mobile sensei is doin anythin either.

Ics is something that you need to experience. we can tell you all the cool things and stuff that ics brings, but until you try it out, you really dont know if you will like it or not. So at least try it. Btw ics brings far better performance and battery supposedly, so... worth looking into


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

Running the test ICS .32 kernel MIUI and I dare say coolest rom yet IMO. I'm sure there are bugs but seems great. Anxious to see what happens now the source is out. Can't find a reason to want to upgrade at present, save maybe 4G but since I run wifi a lot, I'm good.

Now when they finally port sense over to the DX, that'll be monumental.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

From what I have read, ICS should run on anything that has GB running on it now. The kernels are supposed to be that similar. Now that may or may not be true, but if it is, then the X should see some sort of ICS rom. But with the devs that have already left or are leaving, who's gonna port it over for us? Team Liberty is great and all but they do blur based roms. Their 1 AOSP rom (Justice) died quicker than it was built. Rev is concentrating on the bionic now with the X on the back burner. CVPCS has been MIA since Aug when he said the upgrade to the GB kernel was coming. (still waiting on that to be official) DXC is going to the gnex and Ace has 4-5 phones he's porting over. Maybe someone like DeVortex could try it out. I don't know. When cm7 was finally able to be flashed on the X, it gave us hope that there was more life left in this phone. That was a short lived 6 month second wind IMO. These are just my thoughts on the whole thing. I could be way off or right on. Never really know for sure.


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

I think we will see something head our way. Ics Miui is running great on mine. Add. Ics launcher and it is pretty much the same. Sorta also cvps took that job with Samsung so it might be a long time since we hear from him again. Just remember that people still develop for Droid 1. So have faith. I am learning on how to port these things so I might play around with it. I am by no means close to the expertise as the devs we have on here tho.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll just leave this here:










Its not full ICS of course (no kernel update) but it has the general framework, so I would fully expect ICS of some sort to come rolling around to the DX. It may not have full support unless we get a kernel update from Moto or a boot unlock, but its going to appear in some form or another. Hell, it already has...


----------



## Magnus (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah - would be nice if Motorola was like - ok we're done with the X - we'll let you all unlock your bootloaders now







heh


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

from cyanogen "
cyanogen cyanogen

..and we're off. check back in 2 months







#*cm9* #*ics*"

Never give up on the dx. People love this phone and as more people upgrade phones, they will trickle down to devs. Drod, who makes Rubix just go one. Rubix on froyo was way ahead of the game, on gb, it will be even better. People said we would ever see CM7, cvps was working for like 9 months on cracking that, now we have cm7, miui and omfgb. People love a challege, I would fully expect ICS on the dx. No idea when but no reason to think not. Like coltzfan said, people are still deving for the OG.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> I'll just leave this here:
> 
> Its not full ICS of course (no kernel update) but it has the general framework, so I would fully expect ICS of some sort to come rolling around to the DX. It may not have full support unless we get a kernel update from Moto or a boot unlock, but its going to appear in some form or another. Hell, it already has...


The official MIUI devs have basically called these ICS MIUI roms BS. MIUI for ICS will have a totally revamped UI. The one that is out for the X runs nice, but it is not 4.0.1.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

ejgilkey said:


> The official MIUI devs have basically called these ICS MIUI roms BS. MIUI for ICS will have a totally revamped UI. The one that is out for the X runs nice, but it is not 4.0.1.


It is 4.0. It is not the "official" ics, but it has a ton of the ics framework. The visuals may not be changed, but the innards are. Just because it isn't the official one doesn't mean that it is BS


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

ejgilkey said:


> The official MIUI devs have basically called these ICS MIUI roms BS. MIUI for ICS will have a totally revamped UI. The one that is out for the X runs nice, but it is not 4.0.1.


I would expect the MIUI devs to incorporate more features in to MIUI that can utilize the new features in ICS. Having the framework lifted in to MIUI to start with (even on a GB kernel) is the first step however. Due to the fact that MIUI is closed-source, I'd imagine the main devs probably have an vested interest in keeping the actual work on getting MIUI to ICS "in-house" so to speak. Being as the DX isn't even an officially supported device, and given the chances of it getting an official ICS update from Moto or bootloader unlock are fairly slim, I'll take what I can get. It'll be nice to see the "official" release, and get those features incorporated into a DX when it does roll around. Getting the framework for 4.0 on a GB kernel is a huge break though, and it'll hopefully lead to us getting a modified version of the full ICS when its released with the new UI. (Assuming that the DX doesn't get an ICS update or bootloader unlock).


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Good read. http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/android-news-rumors/10046-ice-cream-sandwich-source-release-what-means-you.html


----------

